# Britney Spears' makeup - Lips! - pictures



## Nikkilici0us (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! i've posted this twice on makeupalley so if you've seen this before, its just me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry, trying to get as many recs as possible!! These are screenshots from her I Love Rock and Roll music video, so they're not great quality. Sorry in advance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any recs for her lips? Any brand is fine!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 18, 2009)

I know it's not, but Lollipop Lovin' looks like that on me.


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Jan 18, 2009)

that is MAC lip gloss in Prrr

the look breakdown is here Dress Like Britney


----------



## joey444 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've also heard MAC Gel Lipstick


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KrIsTy* 

 
_that is MAC lip gloss in Prrr



the look breakdown is here Dress Like Britney_

 

I think it's creme lipstick in Rizzo, the one with Prrr is from another vid


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I've also heard MAC Gel Lipstick_

 
^^ITA.  One of her long-time MUAs stated that he used Gel l/s, Spice l/p, Oak l/p and Underage l/g on her quite a few times.  An updated rec would be to line the lips with Gingerroot c/l, dab on Gel l/s, then top with a bit of Underage l/g for shine and moisure.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 18, 2009)

it looks like spice lipliner, gel, and prrr on top lol!


----------



## PLAYAGIRL (Jan 19, 2009)

Prrr looks nothing like that on me


----------

